# How long are you using your carbon road bikes



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

Hello. 

I wonder something, and I think it will be a good idea for my first topic here. 

Sorry for my English, if I make any mistake.

I am riding my first carbon bike, which is a 2009 Tarmac. What I wonder is, a normal rider, who is not racing constantly but doing it for fun time to time uses their frame? Is 4 year a long time for a carbon road bike, or I can ride it like X years more if I don't have any crashes?


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

The chances are pretty good that you'll ride it until you feel the itch to buy something else. Then, you'll either sell it, or keep it as a back-up.

There's no shelf life just because it's CF. You've read too many threads from people who feel that carbon is inherently fragile. 

Bad frames slip through everyone's QC. Some of them are carbon. Some are alumunim, and some are steel.


----------



## ornoth (Oct 9, 2005)

My current bike is a 2006 Roubaix. I've had it 7 years and ridden it 35,000 km. I'm 77 kg.

I've worn out nearly everything on the bike at least once, but the only frame damage I have is scratches from violent mechanics or dings in the clear coat when transporting it with other bikes on a automobile bike rack.

This spring I will finally buy myself a new bike... probably the same exact model.


----------



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

I am asking it because I can see easily if my shifters, chain, chainset, casette, wheels, tyres needs to be replaced, but I am not experienced enough to understand if my frame needs it...

7 years, its a really promising number. I will feel more comfortable on my frame.

But still we can keep that topic on and people can write how long and how far they used their frames?


----------



## steveandbarb1 (Dec 27, 2009)

I owned an original Kestrel 4000 in 1988, used it till about 2000, changed because it was just a early generation dead feel. 2009 is still a baby


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ToffieBoi said:


> I am asking it because I can see easily if my shifters, chain, chainset, casette, wheels, tyres needs to be replaced, but I am not experienced enough to understand if my frame needs it...
> 
> 7 years, its a really promising number. I will feel more comfortable on my frame.
> 
> But still we can keep that topic on and people can write how long and how far they used their frames?


Seems to me what you're really asking about is CF frames fatiguing rate/ characteristics. If so, its fatigue properties are superior to all known metallic structures, meaning that you'd need to worry more about alu and steel (in that order) before fretting about your CF frame fatiguing/ failing.

With proper care, a steel frame can last 40+ years. Given its superior tensile strength/ fatiguing characteristics, CF should outlast that.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

I hope OP is happy with this answer. It looks to me that a carbon frame won't wear out or fatigue, based on what I am reading from you.

This is another question: I heard from some riding friends last year that home insurance would only cover a carbon bike's replacement cost for 4 years, and after that, statistically, so many people have dinged or broken frames that by then they wouldn't pay out (like a total loss on your car, except they don't pay you). Is this true?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

.je said:


> I hope OP is happy with this answer. It looks to me that a carbon frame won't wear out or fatigue, based on what I am reading from you.


I hope he is as well. Nothing lasts forever, so I wouldn't say a CF frame would _never_ wear out, but (barring a crash/ mishap), it'll likely outlive the owner. IMO, it's more likely planned obsolescence would render it 'no longer upgradeable', and to many, that translates into the need for a new bike. 



.je said:


> This is another question: I heard from some riding friends last year that home insurance would only cover a carbon bike's replacement cost for 4 years, and after that, statistically, so many people have dinged or broken frames that by then they wouldn't pay out (like a total loss on your car, except they don't pay you). Is this true?


Maybe another member here can help you with this, but having no experience, I can't. 

My advice would be to contact your homeowner's provider and ask. Generally speaking 'big ticket' items require a picture and sales receipt as proof of ownership.


----------



## jwl325 (Feb 3, 2010)

If it's true, it would seem to me to be a silly rule for insurers to pursue...I could imagine a sudden surge in "just-under-4-year-old carbon bikes encountering catastrophic damage.


----------



## steveandbarb1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Usually frames outdate themselves as standards change. 25 years ago, 120mm chain stays were standard. I bet road std will move out to 135 in few years as 11 speed gets more implanted.


----------



## Blocker (Jun 17, 2012)

I've been riding my Roubaix Comp for about 7 years now. Love that bike and it looks and feels as good as it did when it was brand new!
Put your mind at ease and ride on!!!!


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

.je said:


> I hope OP is happy with this answer. It looks to me that a carbon frame won't wear out or fatigue, based on what I am reading from you.
> 
> This is another question: I heard from some riding friends last year that home insurance would only cover a carbon bike's replacement cost for 4 years, and after that, statistically, so many people have dinged or broken frames that by then they wouldn't pay out (like a total loss on your car, except they don't pay you). Is this true?


A good starting point would be to read your policy and see what it says about exclusions, and/or any deductible for loss/theft of household goods.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

steveandbarb1 said:


> Usually frames outdate themselves as standards change. 25 years ago, 120mm chain stays were standard. I bet road std will move out to 135 in few years as 11 speed gets more implanted.


135mm dropout spacing is more for accommodating disc brakes. 11 speed drivetrains still use 130mm spacing.

Some fun facts here:
11-Speed Road Bike Hubs Versus 10-Speed – Tech Breakdown - Bike Rumor


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

Call you agent to find out...Specialized warranty gives the original owner a lifetime policy, I have only seen a few replaced never due to cat failure. But I have 15k on a 07' S-Works frame put into service in 08' and it is as good as new. As others have said, you will get board of it before it breaks or wears out.


----------

